#  > Islam >  > Koran >  107 Surah Al-Ma'oen

## maryam-861

Bismillaahir Rahmaanir Rahiem

1 A ra-aital ladhie jukadh-dhibu bid dien
2 Fa dhaalikal ladhie jadu'ul jatiem
3 Wa laa jahuddu 'laa ta'aamil miskien
4 Fa wailul lil musallien
5 Alladhiena hum 'an salaatihim saahoen
6 Alladhiena hum juraa-oen
7 Wa jamma'oenal maa'oen

Vertaling:

In de naam van Allah, de Barmhartige,de Genadevolle
1 Heb jij degenen gezien die de afrekening ontkent?
2 Dat is degenen die (ruw) de wees afstoot,
3 En niet tot het voeden van de armen aanspoort,
4 Wee dus voor diegene die gebeden verricht(de hypocrieten),
5 Die hun gebeden uitstellen van hun bepaalde tijd/ en de gebeden achteloos opzeggen,
6 Degenen die slechts goed doen om gezien te worden 
7 En de levensbenodigheden weigeren

__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

